# Looking for a Stud



## Michael McClure (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a Dutch female she has a very high ball drive and good hunt drive never really put too much time in her protection work she has good defense drive I'm looking to breed her to a hard Dutch or Mali with a good ball drive and strong nerves I'm in the west GA area Thanks


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Bloodline of your female, what is your aim in the breeding? What makes your female breedworthy?
Do a search on what bloodlines you like and mail to the owners.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

how old is she? have you had her hips checked? why are you wanting to breed her if your not working with her?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

The chances of her being breed worthy are extremely slim, ball drive and defense doesn't make a bitch breed worthy, does she have super strong nerves, ability to work in any environment with any distractions, great swimmer in deep water, slick floors, gun fire proofed etc.
And all that is before you even talk about bitework, thresholds for decoy pressure and desire to stay in the fight because she wants to be there.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

this last post (can't tell if it is a question or an answer or whatever) falls right in line from what i previously posted ... 
... that you denied twice ](*,)](*,)

.... oh i know, you're not sure about whether you want to breed her  .... just looking for feedback that you won't base a decision on because the opinions are "online", correct ? just want to see what type studs might make her puppies even better ? 

btw, did you find a club to train at ?

sorry, but when i see people that buy a bitch i see a potential breeder that will be looking for a stud ... but that's just me


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

here you go
http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202184...&productId=202184881&R=202184881#.UWAvMzckSBo

only $10 at your local Home Depot


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

rick smith;375905
sorry said:


> many people buy bitches as breeding prospects.


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Jun 10, 2010)

Many dogs in Europe come from untitled and tested mothers. This is one of great things about America also. You can breed any two dogs together and no one has to buy a puppy or people may line up to buy a puppy. Look at all the people that spend 2000 dollars on labradoodles


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

"Look at all the people that spend 2000 dollars on labradoodles"

Paul,

But we don't want to encourage this sort of behavior, do we?
What happens if two of theses people get together and breed?
We'll have the human equivalent of a labradoodle polluting the gene pool.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey, I'm in the GA area and I'd be happy to take a look at your dog to evaluate it's strengths, weaknesses, etc. and we can discuss pedigrees and what you're trying to produce. I see far too often though where because a dog has ball drive, a nice grip and is social they feel they are breed worthy. Their is so much more to breeding than that. Their are some awesome studs out there to utilize but trust me when I say anyone with good studs is going to be testing the bitches that they use as well. Titles don't always mean much but they are ways to show that your dog can perform to a specific level of expectation, handle pressures of training, decoy, environment, etc. to some degree. That's why evaluations are best to be done on a case by case basis to distinguish the dogs character and attributes to the gene pool on an individual basis as opposed to a picture with or without a title and description of the dog.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Amanda Caldron said:


> Hey, I'm in the GA area and I'd be happy to take a look at your dog to evaluate it's strengths, weaknesses, etc. and we can discuss pedigrees and what you're trying to produce. I see far too often though where because a dog has ball drive, a nice grip and is social they feel they are breed worthy. Their is so much more to breeding than that. Their are some awesome studs out there to utilize but trust me when I say anyone with good studs is going to be testing the bitches that they use as well. Titles don't always mean much but they are ways to show that your dog can perform to a specific level of expectation, handle pressures of training, decoy, environment, etc. to some degree. That's why evaluations are best to be done on a case by case basis to distinguish the dogs character and attributes to the gene pool on an individual basis as opposed to a picture with or without a title and description of the dog.


 
and one persons evaluation may mean absolutely nothing to the nexts on thier bitch or their own stud...


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Absolutely correct. It helps to know the dogs pedigree, strengths, weaknesses and what you're trying to breed for. I would like to help this gentleman find those things out. 

Being critical to others who are getting started doesn't help them strive to improve and educate themselves it makes them arrogant and defensive. I've always tried to educate myself and I try to take a different approach with people. This gentleman is clearly new and I'd like to help him recognize these core things listed above.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Amanda Caldron said:


> Absolutely correct. It helps to know the dogs pedigree, strengths, weaknesses and what you're trying to breed for. I would like to help this gentleman find those things out.
> 
> Being critical to others who are getting started doesn't help them strive to improve and educate themselves it makes them arrogant and defensive. I've always tried to educate myself and I try to take a different approach with people. This gentleman is clearly new and I'd like to help him recognize these core things listed above.



I remember this new gentleman asking a simular question not 9 months ago about what would happen if you bred a mali to a dutchie. 

Anyone can, and is allowed, to breed what they like. It's a free world after all. The question is tho, is it smart to do so? Just taking his question from the other topic makes you wonder about it a bit. 

My simple view is, if he knew what he was doing, the questions he asked, including this one, wouldn't have to be asked by him to begin with.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael McClure said:


> I have a Dutch female she has a very high ball drive and good hunt drive never really put too much time in her protection work she has good defense drive I'm looking to breed her to a hard Dutch or Mali with a good ball drive and strong nerves I'm in the west GA area Thanks


Michael, 

Before you start looking for a stud on a forum you should make sure you are up to date on your female.

Find out her history and bloodlines. Check into her littermates, see how they have done or how they developed. Have her Xrayed to make sure hips, elbows, back etc are as they should be. Take a good long hard look at your female and be honest with yourself. Is she really breedworthy material? Why am I willing to breed her? What am I looking for from this breeding?

Then and ONLY then you start checking the internet from studs and you start asking around about these studs. Mouth to mouth info is important.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Agree with Alice. Only a newbie would post without reference to certain things. But, sometimes its looking for one in a certain geographical location or asking if there are dogs people have seen that they liked and why. The statements about the bitch imply some sort of testing. In particular the one about the defense drive. My response would be 'how do you know?"  What behaviors has the dog displayed in what settings with what stimuli that led you to the conclusions regarding defense, prey, environment, etc.?

T


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

personally i don't care much that it' a free world and anyone can breed a dog if they want to, etc. i care more that there are too many dogs in it, bred because somebody thinks they a good one and wants to make more. 

i think breeding dogs should be considered a profession not a choice we all have. there are plenty of competent experienced breeders of working dogs around, and if someone wants to learn that profession, that's what they should do first ... learn the profession from a professional with that experience .... before they start looking for studs and bitches

i'm not gonna list about a dozen things a potential breeder should learn and prepare for because it's been written before, but it should start with a heckufalot of experience knowing their breed inside and out and that HAS to include working them. then they can take the next steps required to learn some genetics and prepare for what it takes to care for and raise litters properly

pretty obvious to me that is not the road this OP is taking. not one question on breeding; just a stud search so far
- if that sounds harsh, maybe it is


----------

